# Garden Safari questions, flowers, butterflies...



## Bucky42 (Jan 11, 2018)

I know you get the timed rewards for planting the flowers. Is there anything that you get from Rover for flowers or does he only give things for the butterfly goals? 

Also are the butterflies showing up random or do they come at certain times? I had the game on for awhile today but didn't really find butterflies in my gardens except once.

It is fun having another event to work on.

Thanks! 
Kira - in game name


----------



## Bcat (Jan 11, 2018)

You can trade the seasonal flowers for flower pots like all the others, or for materials and essences!

I believe the rare butterflies only appear just after the flower blooms. But I haven't tested yet to be sure.


----------



## Bucky42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks! I didn't even check to see if the flowers could be traded with Lloyd like the other flowers can. Silly me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes! The trades for the essences and materials are a god send, but I am so sad they have a limit. I need so many natural essences. T_T


----------



## Dede (Jan 12, 2018)

Not sure where else to post this.




What on earth is that?? 0_0
I went to water my friend's flowers and then went afk for about an hour or so in her camp. Came back and found the flowers doing this glowy shiny thing.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 12, 2018)

Dede said:


> Not sure where else to post this.
> 
> What on earth is that?? 0_0
> I went to water my friend's flowers and then went afk for about an hour or so in her camp. Came back and found the flowers doing this glowy shiny thing.



Wow... Haven't seen that, but instead of turning dark when I watered a friend's plant, they stayed dripping, and lighter color of the dry soil, until I clicked "finish" and then POOF they all went dark to the "watered" color... it was really weird. Haven't seen it before. But no glowy halos...


----------



## Dede (Jan 12, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> instead of turning dark when I watered a friend's plant, they stayed dripping, and lighter color of the dry soil, until I clicked "finish" and then POOF they all went dark to the "watered" color



Ah I actually get that quite often lol. It's more rare for me to see the flowers poof one by one as I water them. I think it has something to do with my phone's internet connection, which isn't the best.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 12, 2018)

This morning I missed out on all three butterflies. I was trying to capture them one at a time. Does anyone know if there is a technique or if it is just random? And is there any evidence that it is better to capture them one at a time or all together?


----------



## LillyofVadness (Jan 13, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> This morning I missed out on all three butterflies. I was trying to capture them one at a time. Does anyone know if there is a technique or if it is just random? And is there any evidence that it is better to capture them one at a time or all together?



It's just random. I use "capture all" and my results vary, although I seem to do slightly better using capture all than doing the individuals.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 13, 2018)

I agree with the capture all working better. In my experience my chances catching single butterflies has been 1/3, and catching with catch all have been more along the lines of 3/5. Obviously it varies but I've had much better luck waiting for more than one to spawn, and catching them all at once.


----------



## J087 (Jan 13, 2018)

I somehow got the feeling we'll be needing Friend Powder very soon in order to craft new stuff.
Perhaps for clothes crafting? I mean they can't possibly expect us to spend 1000 cotton on that? I'm already short as it is. Ans I've never seen a shirt being made from wood or steel, so....


----------



## Chiana (Jan 13, 2018)

I wonder if there is a way to craft extra Rover items.  I would like two Rover Screens. 


I cannot decide which items to buy with my dahlias so I am accumulating them to see how many I will get, then I will decide how to portion them out.  I really need cotton, but am debating the rest.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 13, 2018)

I?m still having a tonne of trouble getting butterflies using either method. I didn?t want to lose the rare flowers that I don?t have seeds to replace, so I only have four dahlias. I?m sure that is impacting on my success. In fact most of my butterflies are generous gifts!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 14, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I’m still having a tonne of trouble getting butterflies using either method. I didn’t want to lose the rare flowers that I don’t have seeds to replace, so I only have four dahlias. I’m sure that is impacting on my success. In fact most of my butterflies are generous gifts!



Are you doing your regular camper tasks and donating the butterflies you have? I am getting more than plenty seeds to replace the ones that get spent, I am leaving 6 dahlias at a time, 3 red and 3 blue, and keep harvesting and replanting them usually twice a day, but easily making back more than that just going camper tasks and donating butterflies! Hopefully this helps.

- - - Post Merge - - -



J087 said:


> I somehow got the feeling we'll be needing Friend Powder very soon in order to craft new stuff.
> Perhaps for clothes crafting? I mean they can't possibly expect us to spend 1000 cotton on that? I'm already short as it is. Ans I've never seen a shirt being made from wood or steel, so....



I am really hoping it wont be super taxing on cotton as well, as cotton and natural essence seem to be the thing that is needed to built and craft everything... =[


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 14, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Are you doing your regular camper tasks and donating the butterflies you have? I am getting more than plenty seeds to replace the ones that get spent, I am leaving 6 dahlias at a time, 3 red and 3 blue, and keep harvesting and replanting them usually twice a day, but easily making back more than that just going camper tasks and donating butterflies! Hopefully this helps!




Thanks for your reply. I have plenty of dahlia seeds but I’m not keen to plant out my whole garden because I’m nervous about pulling up the rarer tulips and pansies that I don’t have seeds to replace. So I only have five dahlias at a time spawning plus any gifts. This is my problem I think. And if I only have two or three flowers blooming at a time and I fail at getting any butterflies it feels like a drag. I am not playing enough as well I think. I can’t play most of the day at the moment! I have been replanting once to twice a day and also getting around five gifts a day. But lately I am getting only two butterflies for every six captures. I guess if I planted out my whole garden I’d have much better odds.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 14, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have plenty of dahlia seeds but I’m not keen to plant out my whole garden because I’m nervous about pulling up the rarer tulips and pansies that I don’t have seeds to replace. So I only have five dahlias at a time spawning plus any gifts. This is my problem I think. And if I only have two or three flowers blooming at a time and I fail at getting any butterflies it feels like a drag. I am not playing enough as well I think. I can’t play most of the day at the moment! I have been replanting once to twice a day and also getting around five gifts a day. But lately I am getting only two butterflies for every six captures. I guess if I planted out my whole garden I’d have much better odds.



I had rare flowers but I still pulled up everything for the dahlias, at the very least you can cross pollinate after the event if over at a friend's garden who has the rarer flowers to get the seeds you need. With only 5 dahlias it's going to be really hard to get all the butterflies, most people are keeping maybe 3-6 normal flowers at full bloom to receive the butterfly shares and having the rest dahlias. At least from what I've seen, so it's the best way to get as many as possible. I only play 1-2 times a day and have already gotten about 40 of each butterfly, which I think is good. But like anything it's personal preference, if you're looking for the most cost effective way to do it that would be it. <3


----------



## Snow (Jan 14, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have plenty of dahlia seeds but I’m not keen to plant out my whole garden because I’m nervous about pulling up the rarer tulips and pansies that I don’t have seeds to replace. So I only have five dahlias at a time spawning plus any gifts. This is my problem I think. And if I only have two or three flowers blooming at a time and I fail at getting any butterflies it feels like a drag. I am not playing enough as well I think. I can’t play most of the day at the moment! I have been replanting once to twice a day and also getting around five gifts a day. But lately I am getting only two butterflies for every six captures. I guess if I planted out my whole garden I’d have much better odds.



I tried very quickly to crosspollinate and get at least one seed for each rare flower I had; then I harvested all but a few (I left three rares out for people to drop butterflies off onto). I would rather work for these seeds again than lose out on this event but it would depend on how big a Rover fan you are!


----------

